# Leo's producing white stools? It's not urite, their poo's are actually white?



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, 

My friend has 2 female leo's and they are 10-12 months old, they live in separate vivarium's and are both fed dusted crickets. 

The 2 leo's have both been producing white stools [I'll try and get her to join the forum and upload some pics] and they are not urites, the poo has the urites attached as usual but the poo is white!! 

Can anyone suggest what this might be? I've suggested that it could be the wrong temperatures, but if not, do you know what else it could be?

Thanks!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

mine will pass white/grey stools after eating their shed skin other then that I couldn't say ~ what substrate are they on?


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

She said they have not shed lately, they were on calci sand until I told her about impaction about a month ago and she has them on repti carpet now.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

If shes worried get them to a vets to have a faecal done.
The only thing i could think of is temps and recent shed, remember to tell her that she wont always know that theyve shed!


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

possibly as previously said its their shed - mine have grey poops after they've shed! lol


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i've never seen mine shed until the other day and yeah they eat it and have grey poops... i noticed mine hide when they are shedding


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Only a suggestion, but perhaps it could have taken around about a month for calci-sand to pass through their system (if it was the grey/white stuff?). Years ago, when I had mine on white calci-sand, the leos used to regularly pass white poo due to the (now obvious) tiny amounts of the stuff the used to ingest.
Other than that, I could only suggest the same as the others, possibly being shed skin.
If it continues over the next week, then a trip to the vets will be essential, as regular whiteish poo in humans is a sign of liver and kidney problems. Just gonna have to see how they go on for a while.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Only a suggestion, but perhaps it could have taken around about a month for calci-sand to pass through their system (if it was the grey/white stuff?). Years ago, when I had mine on white calci-sand, the leos used to regularly pass white poo due to the (now obvious) tiny amounts of the stuff the used to ingest.
> Other than that, I could only suggest the same as the others, possibly being shed skin.
> If it continues over the next week, then a trip to the vets will be essential, as regular whiteish poo in humans is a sign of liver and kidney problems. Just gonna have to see how they go on for a while.


Thanks for the replies guys. 

Yeah I thought it might be the sand coming out the leo's system as well. I've given her a few numbers for vets in the area but hopefully the white poo will stop tomorrow/Thurs and she won't need to go at anyway. 
I don't think its shed, like people have said, its usually grey (i've seen it myself in my leo's poos) but she said its white.


----------



## Lex (Sep 11, 2008)

one thing no one has asked is how often is she supplementing her leos and with what? A large dose of minerals might cause discolouration of the feaces? much like chicken bones/stock and dogs.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Lex said:


> one thing no one has asked is how often is she supplementing her leos and with what? A large dose of minerals might cause discolouration of the feaces? much like chicken bones/stock and dogs.


I think she dusts them once a week (with Nutrobal), she didn't know she was supposed to dust them more than that, so I know it can't be over-supplementing effects, can it?


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

My friends leo is still producing white stools, anymore suggestions?

We now know the temps are too low so I've told her to get some low wattage bulbs to boost the temps. She's going to order 2 mat stats once she gets paid as well. She is also now going to dust their food 4 times a week with the right stuff once it has been delivered on Tuesday as she was told to use SandFire Superfoods Leopard Gecko Dust once every week and this is what she's been using since she got them 8 months ago! 

I guess these were the problems but just in case anyone else has any ideas? She was going by the advice of staff at World of Water in Wraysbury, I think I need to drop them off a care sheet or 2!


----------

